# Sloped ceiling/ Gimbal LED



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

I am quoting a house with a low slope on the ceilings upstairs. It looks like it’s about 8° on the drawings. I am better at making the call when I see the actual ceiling. At what kind of slope would you guys recommend using gimbal type recessed lighting? I’ve always used eyeball trims for pot lights or gimbal LEDs on sloped ceilings, but this slope is not very steep. I’d like to have a competitive price but not screw myself over. The gimbals cost me double. Thanks in advance for any insight y’all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I'd probably just put regular trims in. At that low of a pitch slopes would look stupid and gimbals probably aren't necessary. With LED trims you don't really have to worry about beam angle so you should have good light distribution. I've done it on a 3/12 pitch and it didn't look bad

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

